
California Moves to Mandate Female Board Directors - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/california-moves-to-mandate-female-board-directors-1535571904
======
test6554
Now, you know it's up to you whether or not you want to just do the bare
minimum. Or... well, like Brian, for example, has thirty seven pieces of
flair, okay. And a terrific smile.

People can get a cheeseburger anywhere, okay? They come to Chotchkie's for the
atmosphere and the attitude. Okay? That's what the flair's about. It's about
fun.

